# Buying Online or Heat Press?



## CreativeBlock (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, so I am new to this business and got a Hotronix heat press with me. I am submitting my designs to many places that do custom plastisol transfers and the prices i get quotes for 100 is crazy. My design has 8 colors so I don't blame that it is expensive. However, my question is why is it cheaper if i go to designashirt.com or another website that makes the shirt for you cost me $800 for 100 shirts. Then if i try to buy the transfer paper myself for the 8 color design it costs me $500. This is without including me buying the shirts! Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

If $8 includes the shirt, that isn't bad, especially for an eight color design on 100 pcs.


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Have you checked out FM Expressions Freedom transfer line? Although $8 / shirt for 8 colors is pretty darn cheap. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using T-Shirt Forums


----------

